# Wanted PDF or diagram of Snapper Mower



## missing

i am looking for a diagram or pdf of this type of snapper rider mower, 

SERIAL NO. 63039503
MODEL NO. 28085S

it is a 28 inch electric start. i would like to be able to see if and what is missing parts wise on the mower. so when i am buying parts at the snapper dealer i can buy all at once and save on my shipping and handling. 

thanks

i am looking for one of the briggs and strattons pdf as well for 

B&S 8 hp vertical 
b&s
model190707, type 219301, code 86042412


----------



## tommyj3

Go to:

http://public.snapper.com/Manuals/manuals/06022.pdf

http://www.briggsandstratton.com/ipl/pdfs/100/ms8151.pdf


----------



## missing

Thanks Tommy, 
These will make all the little parts line up easier.


----------

